# Dragons colour study could fuel breakthroughs



## Snowman (Apr 8, 2013)

The CSIRO is hoping a new Australian study of native bearded dragons could lead to breakthroughs in medicine and the gathering solar energy.

Dragons colour study could fuel breakthroughs - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## nintendont (Apr 8, 2013)

Snowman said:


> The CSIRO is hoping a new Australian study of native bearded dragons could lead to breakthroughs in medicine and the gathering solar energy.
> 
> Dragons colour study could fuel breakthroughs - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Does anyone on here see their pythons change colour? When mine are feeding they get pinkish-reddish-salmon coloured underbellies. Has anyone else noticed this? Im not sure why it happens, but it reminds me of a Sailfish that is on the hunt whose blues are fired up brighter than normal.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 8, 2013)

nintendont said:


> Does anyone on here see their pythons change colour? When mine are feeding they get pinkish-reddish-salmon coloured underbellies. Has anyone else noticed this? Im not sure why it happens, but it reminds me of a Sailfish that is on the hunt whose blues are fired up brighter than normal.


My central bearded dragon gets more colour when it eats. Black around the beard area and more yellowish on its back


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 8, 2013)

Snowman said:


> The CSIRO is hoping a new Australian study of native bearded dragons could lead to breakthroughs in medicine and the gathering solar energy.
> 
> Dragons colour study could fuel breakthroughs - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


That's sounds interesting and when I have a bit more time I will have a read of this.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 8, 2013)

nintendont said:


> Does anyone on here see their pythons change colour? When mine are feeding they get pinkish-reddish-salmon coloured underbellies. Has anyone else noticed this? Im not sure why it happens, but it reminds me of a Sailfish that is on the hunt whose blues are fired up brighter than normal.



i assumed that was blood circulating that caused the pinkish colour to flare up! due to constricting and excitement?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 8, 2013)

The pink-ish colouration in pythons underside is caused by blood rushing to the area in anticipation of eating.
They do this to get the extra oxygen and blood to the muscles in the area that are required in the process of swallowing large prey items.

As for the change of colour in dragons while eating, I have no idea.
If I was to hazzard a guess, my thinking was the colour they were before feeding was due to their need for basking/hiding/cooling etc and the change when feeding was back to their normal colours etc.

Just an uneducated guess that one was.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Apr 10, 2013)

nintendont said:


> Does anyone on here see their pythons change colour? When mine are feeding they get pinkish-reddish-salmon coloured underbellies. Has anyone else noticed this? Im not sure why it happens, but it reminds me of a Sailfish that is on the hunt whose blues are fired up brighter than normal.



yeah my eastern blue tongue gets a really orange colour in his underbelly and tail when he eats and just after he basks


----------

